# ISO help making bread (techniques)



## geordief (Nov 7, 2010)

I have seen recipes (which I have followed ) that have instructed me to knead the dough  with as much 
 flour as possible  but now I am  experimenting with using a moist dough (and also kneading less)
Has anyone else tried both these methods and would they recommend one over the other ?


----------



## niquejim (Nov 7, 2010)

Each has it's pros and cons depending on what your finished product will be


----------



## kadesma (Nov 7, 2010)

geordief said:


> I have seen recipes (which I have followed ) that have instructed me to knead the dough  with as much
> flour as possible  but now I am  experimenting with using a moist dough (and also kneading less)
> Has anyone else tried both these methods and would they recommend one over the other ?


I kneed the time suggested. After you've done it a while you get the feel of it. I also like to let it go for a cool long rise. To me it makes it a lot like sourdough giving it more flavor and texture.
kadesma


----------



## LT72884 (Nov 8, 2010)

I dont knead at all. and my bread turns out pretty nice.







recipe is as follows:

This is my own recipe that i created for a light and hearty multi- grain free form loaf bread. It is actually pretty simple.


3 cups lukewarm water
1.5 tbls kosher salt
1.5 tbls yeast(two packets)
1 cup Bobs red mill 10 grain cereal
5.5 cups gold medal all purpose flour
 Take the yeast,salt, water, and mix it together in a 5 qrt lidded  bowl. Just not air tight. Add the dry ingredients and mix with either a  wooden spoon, your hands, or a stand mixer. But DO NOT KNEAD the dough.  Once all the flour is incorporated. Check to see if it is a nice  sticky,wet dough. You might need to add a tablespoon extra of water to  insure that it is nice and wet. let rise for 2-3 hours at room temp. You  can either use the dough after the rise or put it in the fridge. The  dough will store up to 10 days in the fridge.
 On baking day, take a 1.5 pound piece of dough and shape into a  elongated loaf. Sprinkle some cornmeal onto a pizza peel, and place the  loaf onto the cornmeal. If dough is cold, let rest for 2 hours. If dough  is at room temp, rest for 1 hour. Place pizza stone or silicone mat on  center shelf of oven with a broiler try under neath the stone or mat.  pre-heat oven to 450. Slash the loaf with 1/4 inch slashes across the  top, side to side. Place loaf on stone or mat and pour 1 cup of hot  water into the broiler try. DO NOT USE A GLASS TRY.. Bake for  35  minutes or until nice and golden brown. Let completely cool on wire  rack.


----------



## msmofet (Nov 8, 2010)

LT72884 said:


> I dont knead at all. and my bread turns out pretty nice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thats a beautiful loaf!!


----------



## LT72884 (Nov 8, 2010)

msmofet said:


> Thats a beautiful loaf!!



thanx. It took a few tries to get it like that. lol. 

I have it posted on me website along with other recipes

http://grillofmydreams.biz.tm/

sometimes the webpage wont load due to the hosting company


----------



## joesfolk (Nov 8, 2010)

Okay, would you believe me if I said I am desperately poor and so limited in my diet due to health concerns that all I can eat is beautiful fat loaves of home made bread? Would that cause you to pack up that gorgeous loaf and ship it to me post haste? If that is not good enough I bet I could come up with some other reason that a good hearted baker like you should take pity one me! That looks so gooood!


----------



## LT72884 (Nov 8, 2010)

joesfolk said:


> Okay, would you believe me if I said I am desperately poor and so limited in my diet due to health concerns that all I can eat is beautiful fat loaves of home made bread? Would that cause you to pack up that gorgeous loaf and ship it to me post haste? If that is not good enough I bet I could come up with some other reason that a good hearted baker like you should take pity one me! That looks so gooood!



HAHA, yes that would cause me to pack up that loaf and send it to you. Couldnt live with the guilt of you dyin on me. lol

I guarantee  you that you can make this. Just take it nice n slow and youll be fine. This recipe should work great for you all. I can post another recipe that is very similar but it uses 100% wheat flour from gold medal

thanx


----------



## buckytom (Nov 9, 2010)

there was an old member here, subfuscpersona, that started some very informative threads on bread. 

http://www.discusscooking.com/forum...-4-all-a-collaborative-bread-thread-6298.html

http://www.discusscooking.com/forum...eat-multi-grain-whole-grain-breads-35612.html

do a search on subfuscpersona for more info.

and of course, the famous nyt no knead bread: http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f23/ny-times-bread-recipe-what-fun-28893.html


----------

